# Gentoo per Mac OS X: parliamone

## cromabianca

Salve a tutti  :Wink: 

Dal momento che sono passato a Mac, sto cercando di metterci comunque Linux sopra. Leggendo leggendo, mi sono imbatutto in questa "Gentoo per Mac OS X". Ho letto parecchio (anche nel forum dedicato), ma non sono riuscito a capire una cosa:

In pratica, una volta installato Portage (che, in realtà, di questo si tratta), si può procedere a costruire i vari ebuild come si fosse su una vera e propria Gentoo Box, vero? Ma, allora, io mi troverò a lavorare in OSX o in Linux? Si tratta di un emulatore (tipo Virtual PC) o semplicemente di un modo per costruire pacchetti su OSX?

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

Mac osX è un sistema basato su kernel unix/freebsd.

questo significa che alcuni programmi disponibili per linux/*bsd sono compatibili con macosx.

gentoo per macosx è un gestore di pacchetti; rende disponibile emerge per l'installazione dei programmi.

i pacchetti disponibili al momento non sono tanti, ma attendiamo con fervore.

per altre informazioni guarda il forum gentoo-macosx o cerca in questo forum.

ciao

DV

----------

## cromabianca

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo per macosx è un gestore di pacchetti; rende disponibile emerge per l'installazione dei programmi.

 

Ho capito... quindi, quando io installo il paccheto/programma "Pincopallino", poi lo utilizzo in OSX o in una finestra di Gentoo-per-OSX?

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

esempio: apro il terminale di macosx, e installo nmap

```
daveonmac:> emerge nmap

```

poi è installato e usabile come tool da linea di comando, come se fosse stato installato da mamma mac!

ciao

DV

----------

## cromabianca

OK, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si i programmi che installerai con emerge sono nativi e non emulati.

----------

## molesto

anche io da poco sono passato a mac...

ho un bell'ibook nuovo fiammante   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mi chiedevo se esiste qualcuno nel forum italiano che abbia installato con successo gentoo sull'ibook...

Volevo sapere come va....

sto ancora muovendo i primi passi in mac os x, e allora vorrei aspettare un po prima di installarlo, sennò finisce che lo snobbo definitivamente in favore di linux gentoo  :Wink: 

Con 768 MB di Ram e un ppc a 1,3GHZ secondo voi sarebbe troppo sacrificato Gentoo Linux ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *molesto wrote:*   

> Mi chiedevo se esiste qualcuno nel forum italiano che abbia installato con successo gentoo sull'ibook...

 

Si penso che in tanti abbiano fatto questo

 *molesto wrote:*   

> sto ancora muovendo i primi passi in mac os x, e allora vorrei aspettare un po prima di installarlo, sennò finisce che lo snobbo definitivamente in favore di linux gentoo 

 

Questa cosa non la capiro' mai  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *molesto wrote:*   

> Mi chiedevo se esiste qualcuno nel forum italiano che abbia installato con successo gentoo sull'ibook...

 

La domanda non mi é chiara.

Parli di Gentoo GNU/Linux oppure di Gentoo on Mac OS?

Per la prima la risposta é banalmente si, per la seconda anche:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=257571

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254439

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=244362

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=228987

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=230438

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226504

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=224743

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=224743

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=230240

ora la domanda é: avevamo bisogno di un altro thread "generalista" sull'argomento oppure molte delle risposte che cercate si trovano nei thread che ho linkato?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ora la domanda é: avevamo bisogno di un altro thread "generalista" sull'argomento oppure molte delle risposte che cercate si trovano nei thread che ho linkato?

 

Scusa, ma oltre a fare bene il tuo lavoro di moderatore, non credi di essere un po' duro.... (prendila in bene, ti prego)

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma oltre a fare bene il tuo lavoro di moderatore, non credi di essere un po' duro.... (prendila in bene, ti prego)

 

Onestamente no, ho scritto "mac" nella finestrella di ricerca, gli ho filtrato i post che parlavano di altro e ho linkato solo i post che parlavano di gentoo on mac, dove ci sono varie impressioni, opinioni ed esperienza d'uso.

Il commento finale e' relativo al fatto che tale ricerca poteva tranquillamente essere fatta da chi era interessato all'argomento ottenendo, mi sembra, molte piú informazioni di quelle presenti in questo thread. O sbaglio?

P.S. "Lavoro di moderatore" e' un errore visto che nessuno mi paga  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma oltre a fare bene il tuo lavoro di moderatore, non credi di essere un po' duro.... (prendila in bene, ti prego)

 

No non e' duro per nulla anzi questa penso che sara' la nuova politica di moderazione, come del resto e' cosi' in tutti gli altri forum.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> No non e' duro per nulla anzi questa penso che sara' la nuova politica di moderazione, come del resto e' cosi' in tutti gli altri forum.

 

Vabbe'...   :Razz: 

----------

## molesto

grazie per gli innumerevoli post  :Wink: 

ovviamente mi riferivo all'installazione di GEntoo Linux e non a Gentoo on MAc OS X

----------

## Josuke

 *molesto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi chiedevo se esiste qualcuno nel forum italiano che abbia installato con successo gentoo sull'ibook...
> 
> 

 

Si poche settimane fa un mio amico mi ha chiesto di mettergli su gentoo su un ibook..non avevo mai visto un mac in vita mia..però usando questo magico forum non ci ho messo poi molto a fargli andare tutto quello di cui aveva bisogno  :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Premettendo che sono un gentoologo sfegatato..

Ho un iBook (su cui sto terminando di installare Gentoo:D , manca solo una GUI..) da un paio di mesi e ho tardato a installare G perchè OS X è già un ottimo sistema unix, e non ne ho avuto l'urgenza imminente.

Volevo però dire (IMHO) che su questo campo debian è più avanti.. infatti i pacchetti del portage sono ancora pochi, invece fink che usa le apt di debian ha molti più pacchetti.. 

Provate a cercare su google o sourceforge fink(command line), fink  commander (GUI).

----------

## silian87

Si.. ma francamente ho provato ed ho lavorato con fink a lungo e ne sono rimasto molto deluso... i pacchetti osno molto vecchi.. parliamo di gnome 2.4... xfce 3... e via dicendo... se usi il gentoo portage con la use ~ppc anche su macosx puo' darsi che vada tutto per il verso giusto. Preferisco roba aggionrata.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> [..]Preferisco roba aggionrata. 

 

Ecco uno dei motivi per cui debian proprio non mi va giu'  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ecco uno dei motivi per cui debian proprio non mi va giu' 

 

Concordo pienamente  :Laughing: 

----------

## tuxer

Boh io ho provato a mettere portage su macosx, e sinceramente è quasi inutilizzabile..

Anche i pacchetti più normali sono maskati, e due volte su tre tenendo tutto maskato poi c'è qualcosa che non compila e/o dà i numeri...

Anche gentoo per ppc (su linux) non è comoda come su x86, però comunque moolto più comoda della versione per macosx...

Secondo me fink va bene, non capisco a che serva avere l'ultimissima versione dei pacchetti a volte  :Confused: 

----------

## neon

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Secondo me fink va bene, non capisco a che serva avere l'ultimissima versione dei pacchetti a volte 

 

Specialmente nel nostro caso (architettura PPC) avere gli ultimi pacchetti e' ESSENZIALE, hai mai letto i changelog delle ultime versioni dei kernel? i bug che stanno correggendo e le features che stanno aggiungendo alla sezione PPC sono tantissimi. Per quanto riguarda il software e' la stessa cosa, prova ad usare una versione di pbbuttons o yaboot vecchia e noterai la differenza. Attendere 2 anni perche' un pacchetto divenga "stabile" e' da paranoici  :Wink:  e su di un desktop non ne vedo la necessita'

----------

## cagnaluia

ce lho da qualche mese... non serve a niente.. lo uso solo per "nano" che è comodissimo e "nmap"....

----------

## tuxer

No no non ci siamo capiti, se devo smaskare 20 pacchetti (da package.mask spesso) per installare un programma e poi magari qualcosa non compila comunque io portage lo prendo e lo mando in /dev/null in due nanosecondi, certo sarebbe meglio avere l'ultima versione, ma perlomeno fink FUNZIONA sempre senza grossi problemi!

----------

## silian87

beh.. funzionare.... su linux/ppc sed avessi la debian sarei ancora ai tempi di quando il processore andava alla frquenza minima perche' il kernel non supportava. Se ora ho sleep scaling e MOLTISSIME altre cose lo devo al fatto di avere le ultimissime versioni di tutto sul mio powerbook, ed ho anche una buonastabilita'. Cmq c'e' una via di mezzo, e gentoo lo e', debian e' troppo vecchia... avere gnome 2.4 e xfce 3 e' proprio uno scandalo, altro che'....  bisognerebbe iniziare ad aiutare invece di criticare IMHO... non ci vuole molto a fare una segnalazione di un pacchetto che va su macos... cosi' si aiuta... io faccio spesso cosi', e non mi costa molto. Poi vedi tu, naturlmente tutto IMHo, che sia chairo  :Wink:  .

----------

## tuxer

No vabbeh allora linux/ppc e portage su macosx sono due cose COMPLETAMENTE diverse, su linux/ppc con un po' più di fatica si riesce a far andare tutto ed è importante avere l'ultima versione dei pacchetti, con portage su macosx out of the box non andava nemmeno gentoolkit (insieme ad altri pacchetti che pensavo basilari, per cui ho tolto subito tutto) e sinceramente non sono sicuro che abbia molto senso di esistere come progetto, anche se naturalmente sarebbe molto bello!

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Capisco per noi Gentooniani che possiedono hardware like apple sia una "malattia" installare portage on macosx o ancora meglio linux/ppc, ma ho compreso e anche (ahimè) constatato, che obiettivamente sia più logico avvalersi di darwinports, per una lunga serie di motivi pratici legati alla compatibilità dei package in funzione del S.O. in questione.  :Wink: 

Dico una fregnaccia o no  :Question: 

----------

## shev

Ma sono l'unico che usa senza troppi problemi gentoo macos e non se ne lamenta? Certo, lo uso esclusivamente per tutte quelle comode utility da linea di comando, nulla di grafico (grafico per ora trovo tutto nativo per macosx), ma fa il suo onesto lavoro. Alcune utility le ho messe modificando gli ebuild, è vero, altre le ho messe creandomi l'ebuild, ma almeno conosco bene il sistema degli ebuild, gli script e il portage. AL contrario fink non l'ho mai sopportato "a pelle", senza contare software vecchio, mancante etc

Darwinports l'ho usato per un po', ma anche qui mancava software che uso o era presente solo in versioni vecchie. Alla fine, per quanto ancora giovane e con molta strada da fare, imho gentoo macos va più che bene.

My 2 cents

----------

